# clutch noise



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

A friend of mine is experiencing some clutch noise. This may not be the right forum but I always seem to get good info here.

He has a '89 240 w/ SR swap. The clutch is an ACT 6-puck w/ HD pressure plate. It has approx. 7k miles on it. The noise sounds like the clutch rivets are digging into the flywheel - a howling/screaming only on take off in 1st or reverse...and even then it's intermittent.

Originally, it seemed as if the clutch wasn't releasing fully with the pedal fully depressed and was difficult to get in and out of gear. The slave was replaced/bled.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Jody Misenheimer


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I believe the sound you are talking about is normal. When the metal 6 pucks contact the flywheel and pressure plate they sometimes make some noise (and I bet chatter with that setup!).

Is it just a shreak type of sound?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

This is definately *not* normal. The sound I heard fits the picture in my head of a rivet gouging the flywheel. Unfortunately, he does not have the funds to pull the tranny and I don't have the proper tools to be of much help.

It really is a nasty sound. Would love to be wrong in this case!

Thanks for the reply Ryan.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Well without hearing the sound myself I suppose I can't really be sure. I have driven cars with the ACT 6 puck clutches and I have heard a sound when engaging...even in other gears if you don't rev match too much.

The sound I've heard is somewhat high pitched but not really high pitched and only occurs during engagement. I don't think I can be of anymore help.

Good luck to you guys and hopefully it's just what I'm thinking it could be.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll definatley relay the message, as I'm not the driver.

Thanks for your input.

Jody


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey everyone I am the owner of the vehicle. Thanks for your replies. Yes it is a shriek and only on takeoff. I am also having problems getting into gear and sometimes out of gear because it seems to me like the clutch is not releasing. All of these are intermittent problems which I have not been able to replicate at specific times. When the clutch seems to not disengage it makes a whirring noise while trying to pull the car a little. The whirring once started will not stop unless I yank, and I mean a stiff yank, the shifter out of gear and then let the pedal out. 

Help me Obi Wan, Help me!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Are the clutches on 240SXs hydraulic or cable actuated?

If it's cable then make sure it's adjusted properly to where you have a small amount of free play in the pedal or also checking by moving the cable with your hand to see how much free play there is. Shouldn't be any more than about a 1/4 inch.

Also, were these problems around when you first installed it?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *Are the clutches on 240SXs hydraulic or cable actuated?*


Hydraulic.



> *Also, were these problems around when you first installed it? *


No. Probably started after 6500 miles on the clutch. Sound right Tony?

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah I have about 7.5-8k on it now. Everything was fine when I first had it installed. Although I am on my second throw out bearing.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Hmmm...well hopefully not what happened to me once.

I had an alignment dowel for the pressure plate pop out and cause some problems once. It ended up punching a hole in the inside of my tranny causing fluid leakage.

Sounds to me like you need to take that tranny out and inspect it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah I figured as much. Thanks.


----------



## endocar (Apr 7, 2012)

*Clutch noise*

Hi,
I own a 2006 Altima, while driving I started experiencing some screeching noise whenever I engage the clutch so I pulled over to check oil levels. When I opened the bonnet of the car I noticed some very light fumes from the engine.
My mechanic changed the pressure plate, clutch plate and the bearing although I could see only the bearing was badly damaged. Now, do we always have to change the pressure plate and the Clutch plate even if only the bearing is damaged?


----------



## cattymano (Oct 4, 2012)

My Clutch is Making a Jingle Noise in my chevy s10 ?
When i put a little pressure on my clutch the noise stops. If i let my foot off it starts again. What is this noise? How can i fix it?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

2002 thread bump... :WTF:

cattymano: Sounds like throw-out bearing imo...


----------

